# rest of year??



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

so whats still here or coming soon? where should i go to catch them? i mean every single fish! please.. i want em all!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Bull reds are still being caught at bob sykes. I would start there.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Plus there are alot of white Trout to be Caught Around the Bridges and The Sheep head are starting to pile up around any kind Of Structure and Like Ray Said Lots Of Reds Out There!!


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

Bonita pensacola beach pier or just off the beach, redfish in the pass or on either of the bridges, sheephead on any rising structure in the sound and bay, trout on most flats around here or the bridges, flounder around most inshore structure


----------

